# where to find dosage per dog weight?



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, a while back someone posted the dosage amount per weight of dog for flea control (k9 advantix, advantage, etc). I have used frontline, but read that it's one of the ones that give dogs problems. My vet must be getting a good profit from it, because it's always the one the vet techs push at the counter. They have others, if you ask, but always it is the first they offer you.

I am looking for k9advantix dosage amount per size dog. I have a pup less than 5 lbs, an 8 lb dog and a 45 lb dog. I usually like to buy the 55 lbs or less pippette and use. Might get the 55lb and above because of new pup, but right now he's a little guy at 3months.

Recall one of the flea controls was .67 for 10 lbs and below. What is the rest? I cant locate on web.

thanks,
Sherry


----------



## slidin' spice (Mar 22, 2009)

If you look up flea kits on ebay, there are the dosages listed, but I don't know if they have the brand you are looking for. I use Frontline and by the kits from ebay and it is a huge saving versus buying from the vet. Our monthly flea bill for 6 dogs and 2 cats just dropped by about $50 per month, although we weren't using Frontline before, so I'm not exactly sure what the savings compared to it are, but I would think pretty good.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

At the vet where I work we push Frontline Plus because it is safe and it works  Has nothing to do with profit.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Minelson said:


> At the vet where I work we push Frontline Plus because it is safe and it works  Has nothing to do with profit.


AMEN! That stuff is just plain expensive (from the manufacturer), we don't even mark it up much to keep it as affordable as possible for people.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

We also use Frontline Plus on all our dogs. No problems at all. Our vet wrote down the proper dose per weight for us and told us to buy the package for extra large dogs and then divide the dosage for each dog, thus saving us money.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Frontline-for dogs and cats 8 weeks and older. Give once monthly.
Cats (all sizes): 0.5cc
Dogs 0-22#: 0.67cc
Dogs 23-44#: 1.34cc
Dogs 45-88#: 2.68cc
Dogs >89#: 4.02cc


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Minelson said:


> At the vet where I work we push Frontline Plus because it is safe and it works




Although down here in Georgia, it doesn't work as well as the newer preventatives do these days.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks, bearfootfarm . . . .


----------

